# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  HRT 1 SAD - ASUIBI

## aleksandra70vanja

ivarica   :Klap:

----------


## upornamama

prekasno...

----------


## aurora8

gledala

bravo!
 :Klap:

----------


## Sanja

Hoće netko staviti na jubito?  :Naklon:

----------


## -tajana-

:Klap:

----------


## jadranka605

Gledali   :Heart:

----------


## corny

> ivarica



Ja vidjela nekog muškarca??? nije to Ivarica... :? ?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ivarica  
> 
> 
> 
> Ja vidjela nekog muškarca??? nije to Ivarica... :? ?


  :Laughing:  , ne, ona je bila na početku (ako je nisam zamjenila s drugom rodicom)

----------


## Rene2

Ja spavala, gledao MM i sve mi prepričao, bravo!  :Klap:

----------


## mamma san

Ma ja ću poludit..što je bilo?   :Smile:

----------


## ella

propustila da li ce biti repriza i u kojoj je emisiji to bilo?

----------


## Rhea

> propustila da li ce biti repriza i u kojoj je emisiji to bilo?


Hrvatska uživo, nema reprize.

I mi gledali. Bravo  :Klap:

----------


## pale

I ja gledala, super ste bili  :D

----------

